# Ratoob or Bonding Scarf?



## Pindlelou (Jul 26, 2017)

Hello, does anyone have any advice on which one I should purchase? I would like to be able to take my rat to public places, so I thought the bonding scarf would be better because it looks like an actual scarf. But I don't want to get it if it is not as comfy for the rat as the Ratoob.

Thanks!
Pindlelou

BONDING SCARF:










RATOOB:


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

I got the top picture above for my partner and we love it. We really liked that it can be closed if needed (ours has a zipper if that matters) because we've had a very fearful girl we didn't want scrambling out and getting all over the place. It's a plus that it is also stylish! I think they'd both work great, so it's all up to your visual preference.


----------



## Pindlelou (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks Coffeebean! I like the idea of the zipper too...that way we can go undercover if we go into a store or something


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

I got 2 Ratoobs and they're great for my girls, but I only wear them around the apartment. When I'm moving they stay mostly inside of it, popping out to give kisses once in a while haha. Both types seem to serve the same purpose well enough.


----------



## anilec (May 2, 2016)

The bonding scarf looks like a better one for less escapes! Curious as to where these are I want one now!


----------



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

Do they make a mens variety of the bonding scarf?


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Best place to find them is on etsy. I got mine from the "MenagerieCollection" on etsy and they do offer lots of different colors and patterns that should suit individual taste well. But there are lots of other shops I'm sure, if you search under ratoob or rat scarf.


----------



## Pindlelou (Jul 26, 2017)

Basil I didn't see any that were specifically for men.


----------



## Pindlelou (Jul 26, 2017)

*I made my own*

So I made my own rat pouch.


----------

